
HTML5 Video Destruction - bgraves
http://craftymind.com/factory/html5video/CanvasVideo.html
======
andyjdavis
That may just be the coolest thing I've ever seen! :)

------
elblanco
Okay, now that was pretty amazing.

------
joegaudet
Word

